# gt3076r billet wheel ???????



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So came across this billet wheel looks great and the price is right what do u guys think eBay junk or what
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Turb...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1403792e


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> So came across this billet wheel looks great and the price is right what do u guys think eBay junk or what


Sure you will tell us in a few 100 miles. 

Nice pic though 

Without having that wheel in your hands how are you able to validate if that wheel is actually CNC'd? As in, the machine marks might actually be a casting. Yes, a casting that mimics machining marks. I also do not see "maching marks" on the blades themselves... just the base. The fidelity of the pic is not good enough for me to determine if it really is a billet wheel and even if so, how tight are their tolerances? Will that wheel balance properly? If you've got some spare cash give it a shot.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

price is good whats the chances it messes my turbo up:sly:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I hope you're being sarcastic... You have a genuine GT30 and you are even contemplating putting this thing on it? Hey if you are the intrepid type give it a shot. I'm curious to know too how it holds up.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I don't know I hope some one who has tryed it will chime in soon I don't want it to be a 50 50 chance


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I run a true GTX3076r... here's a pic of the wheel. 

If you look closely on the true GTX wheel the blades go right to the end in the center. On the ebay one you can see they're staggered. 


















For what it's worth... I'm very happy with this turbo.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeebus said:


> I run a true GTX3076r... For what it's worth... I'm very happy with this turbo.


Because that's a good turbo.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks very different from the gTX wheel shown so its just like the stock wheel just a little lighter.do u guys know if you can buy a gtx wheel


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> do u guys know if you can buy a gtx wheel


I don't know about purchasing the wheel separately (you might be able to but I'm unfamiliar) but Garrett will do the upgrade for you if you send your turbo to them. Similar to the upgrade Precision offers on their products if you want to go from a cast to a billet wheel.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

www.pagparts.com has a billet wheel for the 30R too.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

pag parts only has a billet wheel for the 3071r i have the 3076r thanks any way:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just came across another one it looks crazy http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e676483d0


----------



## marfcus (Aug 8, 2005)

Send your turbo to Forced Performance for their HTA upgrade and call it day. :thumbup: 

http://store.forcedperformance.net/...oduct_Code=NTGT3076HTA&Category_Code=Turbo-FP 

It's only $600 since you already have the turbo.


----------

